# A few recent finds...



## weathermantrey (Mar 5, 2017)

This is the prettiest small point I've ever found.  I assume a true arrowhead? The dime is for size reference.

The other point was found about 40 ft from the small one. It has a wicked bevel.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Awesome.. Both of them


----------



## dtala (Mar 5, 2017)

Bottom one I'd say is a nearly used up Bolen Bevel, very nice old dart point.

Not sure on top one, where were these found????


----------



## dtala (Mar 5, 2017)

too old for arrowheads, atlatl dart points.


----------



## weathermantrey (Mar 5, 2017)

Found in the Northwest corner of South Carolina.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2017)

I'd call that first one a Palmer from the shape, size, and apparently ground base, especially if it's from NW SC. It's an early Archaic (around 8,000 BC or so) atlatl dart point that predates the bow and arrow in the southeast by several thousand years. Nice finds!


----------



## dtala (Mar 5, 2017)

I was going to guess Palmer or exhausted Hardaway, Hillbilly is spot on with date.


----------

